
White House, Silicon Valley to hold summit on militants' social media use - mikeleeorg
http://in.reuters.com/article/usa-security-tech-idINKBN0UL2GZ20160107
======
dmix
So time to build McCarthy-era-esque censorship systems?

History tells us it will go something like this at the beginning:

"We promise it will only be used against evil terrorists and not be used for
shutting down any future political dissent we may arbitrarily determine
undesirable."

Fortunately we now have secret courts that McCarthy could only have dreamed
of. So the latter won't be a pesky public political issue that citizens need
bother themselves with.

~~~
TrevorJ
That's already happening, but they don't need legislation to do it because
Social media companies agree to do it on their own.

------
mtgx
When it's a "summit", you know the tech companies have already agreed to it.
It's what happened at last year's "Cybersecurity Summit", which was basically
most of the major companies agreeing to CISA-like legislation, before the
legislation was even up for a vote.

------
whoopdedo
Will there also be a "summit" with auto manufacturers to discuss the
prevalence of the Toyota pickup trucks they drive?

~~~
mhurron
When will there be a summit with auto dealerships over how criminals can buy
getaway cars?

~~~
nefitty
We also need a media summit, with a keynote from Adobe on how they will stop
terrorists from using Premier Pro to create propaganda videos.

------
f3llowtraveler
I just got onto Twitter to post this article along with a tweet saying
something like:

"Authorities will use terrorism as excuse to censor social media, but then
actually they'll use it to censor ordinary Germans talking about New Year's
Eve."

I WAS UNABLE TO TWEET IT!

Whenever I started typing "New Year's Eve" the character limit would turn red,
even though I was within the limit.

Then I realized: my VPN was in Europe! They were already censoring my tweet!

I had to switch my VPN out of Europe, AND clear my cookies, before I was able
to tweet about it.

This is no joke -- it was a really creepy feeling. And the White House is
moving now to impose the same censorship in the USA?

It's torch-and-pitchfork time. We need P2P social media immediately.

------
rubberstamp
There were no terrorism like there is now. arming violent rebels were done by
both usa and ussr (I don't know who did it first, but both have done this) for
doing their bidding/proxy war. Look where things are now. There wouldn't be
any "terrorism" in the first place if usa didn't mess in every countries
affairs. What about the normal lives/dreams lost as a result of invasions by
u.s.a? That is what is fueling terrorism.

Take the case with what happened after 9/11\. Iraq was attacked for false
reasons and now the region is destabilized and there are more terrorists in
the region than there ever was. Afghanistan is a mess. So is Syria. US is also
responsible for the situation in Palestine too. They are humans and they don't
deserve to be blockaded. People should stop going to war in the name of belief
and learn to treat other humans with respect and dignity.

------
r00fus
I wonder if they'll include militia groups (i.e., Y'all Queda) as their
targets.

And here's the relevant text "...how to make it easier for law enforcement and
intelligence agencies to identify militant operatives" translating to "allow
us to decrypt your users' private messages"

------
zepto
Summits used to be meetings between heads of state. I guess this means that
corporations have now risen to that level of power - at least in the eyes of
the media.

